# House in Foreclosure



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been unhappy in my marriage for years. I stayed because I have young children. My husband and I never fought in front of the children but we also never talked, hugged. We barely acknowledged one other. I am sure my children felt the strain between us.
We recently had an argument, where I was so frustrated I just screamed out I cant take it anymore, and asked him to leave. My children heard and came running into the room and my husband just blurts out, the house is in foreclosure (to me) and daddy needs to leave here and go get healthy. My kids have no idea what is happening. My husband continues...daddy isn't going to live here anymore...
I was dumbfounded and just wanted to comfort my children.
Turns out my husband hadn't paid the mortgage in 8 months. We are loosing the house and he checks into rehab. Sounds insane. We looked like the perfect family on the outside. His addiction left me and my children w/o a home and I am sooooo mad at myself for not being able to see this coming...


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you tried this to save your home? 
Home Affordable Modification Program
Just applying ( if your mortgage company is a participant) will stall foreclosure. 
If all else fails and you really want to keep the house you may want to look into chapter 13 bankruptcy.
So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Joe, I don't know much about bankruptcy and I am looking to talk with a financial adviser. I would love to save my home (for me and my children). I need to figure out if I can afford it on my own. I wonder if I can claim bankruptcy and once I find work and have a steady income of my own keep my home?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

winealittle said:


> Hey Joe, I don't know much about bankruptcy and I am looking to talk with a financial adviser. I would love to save my home (for me and my children). I need to figure out if I can afford it on my own. I wonder if I can claim bankruptcy and once I find work and have a steady income of my own keep my home?


I would talk with the bank that holds your mortgage about HAMP 1st. It won't be the hit on your credit that chapter 13 will ( although your score will take a dip for a while) and it doesn't cost anything. ( Chapter 13 in my state costs $4000). 
The link I posted explains it all. 
Best of luck!
Edit.... Under Hamp you will fill out a financial affidavit. If approved they will lower your monthly payment. Possibly forgive any past due payments or just tack them on to the total of the loan.


----------



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hopefully your mortgage holder participates in the HAMP program. You would be eligible. Unfortunately my mortgage holder did not participate in the program. They wouldn't negotiate either.

For Chapter 13 bankruptcy you must demonstrate ability to pay. There's also a means test which could prevent you from filing for Chapter 13. Chapter 7 won't do much good because you must be current on house payments in order to get an exemption.

Is your husband expected to return to work soon? Are you working?


----------



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

My husband works and makes good money. I stayed home with my children with the plan of going back to work this Sept now that they will be in school full time. txs for the info 827. I need to research my options.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Did he give a reason for not making the payments?


----------



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

he spent it all on pills. Rehab has already released him (since he admitted himself). He is supposed to continue what is called out patient...His addiction to pills made him spend so much money he couldn't afford to pay the mortgage. He told me he was paying all the bills and would fall behind on the utilities every once in a while but I never thought it was as bad as it is. I blame myself for not realizing it sooner. He is a functioning addict and put a horrible addiction ahead of his family.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

Don't blame yourself. Your husband is the addict who is making very poor choices and dragging everyone else down with him.

After you find a way out of financial ruin and secure a place to live, think long and hard about your marriage. If your husband is not willing to obtain help and improve his behavior, divorce is your best option.


----------



## Mommie0203071012 (Aug 13, 2012)

we were in your situation and this past June our house went up for a Tax Sale Auction and my brother in law bought it for 6200, we gave him 2000, My brother pitched in and gave him 2000 and he paid the rest. We are paying him back 4200, 2000 goes to my brother and 2200 goes to my brother in law. We are also looking into filing chapt. 13 bankruptcy to wipe out all the debt we have including back mortgage. My husband isn't an addict we just fell behind on payments. Our loan was through Quantum Servicing and the loan manager was Jackson Kraut. We were going through a Home Modification to lower the payments and Jackson told us that we didn't need to make any mortgage payments while they did this. This was in July of 2010. My husband called EVERY WEEK FOR THE NEXT 3 Months and Finally in October Jackson Kraut called him and said we were 10 months behind (even though we were making our payments from Jan-July) and that our mortgage jumped from 582 to 1107. I was like Your ****ting me?? And we just never made any payments. We couldn't afford that price. Not with 4 kids. :-( it was AWFUL.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Mommie0203071012 said:


> we were in your situation and this past June our house went up for a Tax Sale Auction and my brother in law bought it for 6200, we gave him 2000, My brother pitched in and gave him 2000 and he paid the rest. We are paying him back 4200, 2000 goes to my brother and 2200 goes to my brother in law. We are also looking into filing chapt. 13 bankruptcy to wipe out all the debt we have including back mortgage. My husband isn't an addict we just fell behind on payments. Our loan was through Quantum Servicing and the loan manager was Jackson Kraut. We were going through a Home Modification to lower the payments and Jackson told us that we didn't need to make any mortgage payments while they did this. This was in July of 2010. My husband called EVERY WEEK FOR THE NEXT 3 Months and Finally in October Jackson Kraut called him and said we were 10 months behind (even though we were making our payments from Jan-July) and that our mortgage jumped from 582 to 1107. I was like Your ****ting me?? And we just never made any payments. We couldn't afford that price. Not with 4 kids. :-( it was AWFUL.


Glad you found a way to keep your house. My mortgage company refused to work with me in any way. My estranged husband did some horrible things. I had no part in that, but the bank could care less. They are planning to auction my house off next month. That won't be the end of it though. Since the house has some issues that will causing title problems for others, I still have a chance to get it back later.


----------



## Mommie0203071012 (Aug 13, 2012)

well, just whatever happens, if anyone comes by your house to look at it as potential buyers tell them that everything is wrong with it. The Furnace doesn't work and the land lord won't fix it. Need to replace the whole thing. The plumbing is all backed up and need to replace the plumbing throughout the whole house. DO NOT under any circumstances let them in your house to look around. We had one person stop by to look at our house to buy it....and i gave him a list of everything that was wrong with it... Yes i lied...but you don't want to loose your house... so...I did my best to be able to keep it...especially with 4 kids and 1 more on the way. Due October 3rd.... Ya...This has been a stressful pregnancy to say the least, but its our LAST because Hubby had his 'V" done 2 weeks ago


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL. There's a lien on my house (due to husband mismanaging our business). Therefore, it must be auctioned. However, the bank will be the buyer. I hope no one shows up to look at it though. The stupid bank somehow thinks they are going to find a buyer once they have 100% possession. 

As I said there are huge problems, and I don't even have to lie. First, it's a large house in a very rural area. That's nice, but it only sits on 1 acre. The back and side yards only measure 10 feet in depth. My family owns the surround property. There is no city water and sewage hook ups for miles. The pump is not on our property, nor is one of the septic tanks. Oh, and the current driveway is also on the other property. And due to our state's laws it is unlikely they will be able to put another well/pump or septic tank on the property. So, they will get a house with limited sewage disposal, no water, and no driveway. And I forgot to mention it is zoned agricultural, so my brother's have vowed to put a hog pen next to the back deck. 

Meanwhile we will be sitting across the road at my mother's house enjoying the entertainment. winealittle, I didn't mean to get off topic about your specific situation. However, hopefully some of our solutions will inspire you. Remain optimistic.


----------



## winealittle (Aug 21, 2012)

I spoke with the mortgage co. and need to put my info into a letter. Wish me luck. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

